# To keep or not to keep?



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

At the start of this kidding season I had in my head to keep all my doelings. My first doe kidded out with a single big doeling. The second doe kidded a day later with twin bucklings. Yes of coarse I get the black and a black spotted. The colors I wanted as doelings grrrr lol. Ok now to the point of this post. I can't seem to decide if I want to keep this girl or sell. I change everyday. I am wanting to build my herd up with some keepers but I just can not make up my mine. I like this little girl. Her damn was a gallon a day milker last year as a FF. I am not milking her this year though. I would love to get yalls opinion on this girl if yall don't mind. I don't have the best of pics of her, her damn or her sire but I'll post what I have. I will note this the pics make every goat I have look like they are VERY steep rumped. It was cold out today and everything was hunched up making it impossible to get a decent pic. The sire does have a steeper rump than I would like to have but the doe is actually if standing correctly not to bad. Dams half sister is quite level in her rump.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She actually looks like an improvement on her dam structure-wise. Anglo-Nubians are higher hipped that our American bred Nubians so, we shouldn't go by out standard for rump and slope. I like her, I think I would want to see how she freshened.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't really comment as to how they are supposed to be put together, I don't have much history or many encounters with them, but I agree, she is an improvement over her dam. I would wait and see as well.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have no input, but it's amazing how her side marking is almost identical to moms


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks yall. The one thing I hate about the doeling is her ear control. I don't know my it bothers me but it does. She can make her ear stand straight out like airplane ears. Both her dam and sire have lots of ear control as well but not like her. I am probably going to keep her and see how she does. This year I'm not getting to milk do to fencing and shed situations. I would have love to have seen what her dam would have produced now that she is a 2 freshener. Her dams sister is a FF this year and omg its killing me not to be able to milk her. The doelings granddam when she was in full milk looked like a jersey cow but in a goats body. She is the reason I bought this doelings dam and her dam sis.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Milk that girl! Tie her to the fence where no goats can't bother you give her some grain and milk away! My first year that is what I did, took her into their shelter hooked her to the fence sat in the straw watched the sun come up as I was milking, actually enjoyable.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

My little Nubian orphan that I raised had ear control like that while he was young but by the time he was a year and a half he had lost it.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Milking her isnt the issue. Its not having a place to put the kids up at night to get a fill on her and they keep her milked out. My milk stand is on my back porch which is enclosed with a gate.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I keep my kids with their CAE- dams and milk the dams twice a day, I don't separate them at all. I may not be able to know exactly how much they are producing, but I can get a general idea by how much I get in the pail and guess how much the kids are eating.

All my Nubians have incredible ear control. Those big ole ears standing straight out is amusing to watch! Ready for take off, flaps up!!!!!!

I would keep her and see how she does as a FF.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

I may do that. We are in the process of getting a barn, just having to wait till income tax gets here. Once we have a barn EVERYTHING will or well should run very smoothly.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I second (or seventh- whatever we are at lol) keeping her and breeding her to see what she produces. I also like her structure better than mom's.


----------

